# JKidd



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

> THOUGH no trade con- versation actually took place between the Nets and Mavericks in early August, which is contrary to widespread reports, Mark Cuban was seriously considering the acquisition of Jason Kidd, for the appropriate (bad) contracts once his knee rehab was confirmed a success.
> 
> That's no longer the case! With apologies to Evan Eschmeyer, the addition of Erick Dampier (and Jason Terry) gives Don Nelson his first legit center to coach since Bob Lanier. Meaning the Mavericks' owner and Nellie are in full faint; they absolutely love their team. Its reconstruction, Cuban vows, has been completed.



Would you guys rather have Jason Kidd at the point to replace Steve Nash or the team you have right now with Jason Terry at point?

[url]http://www.nypost.com/sports/30139.htm[/URL]


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Not a Kidd that is injured and is way too expensive


----------

